# "Odin-like" alternative for Ubuntu 11?



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

First off, I would like to think all of you guys for the work that you guys do here. I have been able to root a few of my girl friends' phones from work and from school. You guys rock!

Now to my situation... So I have a Samsung Galaxy S Mesmerize from USCC and I had AOKP Build 27 on my phone using the glitch kernel for over a month or so now... right when I saw it on the site I flashed. WORKED GREAT with just a few expected glitches. Well for unexplainable reasons, I woke up this morning and my phone was bootlooping. it would not let me restore from a nandroid back up. says there is a MD5 mismatch on ALL of my backups. I wiped the cache and the downloaded the latest build and flashed it. now it just stays in recovery everytime I power it up and whenever I restart it. I can't get to the phone environment at all now.

I have had this problem in the past and what I would do was just flash back to stock with odin and then re-do the whole process. Well to complicate things, 2 months ago window 7 went caput on me, so I decided to wipe my machine and partition my machine for ubuntu 11 and windows 8 beta. I had heard and read great things about both of them (prefer ubuntu). I am on a netbook, so all of my windows 7 stuff was contained on one of those partitions that i completely wiped

So anyway, I boot in windows 8 to try and odin my stock stuff back on it. well of course my phone is not being recognized correctly, and odin doesn't recognize my device as well. I try to install the windows drivers for my phone from one of the links on this forum, and they are not compatable with windows 8.

My next plan of action is to see if there is anyway I can find an odin-like program for ubuntu linux, or some way to get all of this going again with windows 8. any suggestions? I am very new to linux as well. I have no clue how to "compile" source or anything like that. everything I have installed as been "point and click"... I did find something called Heimdall and I have been reading the "readme" files and such. it looks a bit intimidating. I will usually dive into something if I am giving a good idea of what NOT to do.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

AFAIK there isn't an odin alternative aside from heimdall. I could never get it to work on my macbook, but from what I gathered, it's pretty much just like odin, only you have to tell it which .img files to flash. So you'd basically unarchive a stock odin package and direct heimdall to the appropriate files (kernel, radio, FS, etc).


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Just like said above, heimdall is it. You could always go back to win7 


Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Odin works for me in windows 8. the drivers you need are in the sdk... download the Java sdk and install it, reboot, then download the android sdk, install, and install the google USB tools or whatever. they include nexus s drivers which work for our phones on ICS.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## syborg (Nov 22, 2011)

I use Heimdall on Fedora very successfully. Probably works very well on Ubuntu too.


----------



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> Odin works for me in windows 8. the drivers you need are in the sdk... download the Java sdk and install it, reboot, then download the android sdk, install, and install the google USB tools or whatever. they include nexus s drivers which work for our phones on ICS.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you sooo much


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

I think heimdall is much better than Odin. Even in windows...


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree that Heimdall is better than Odin. The good thing about it is, is has its own drivers you can install any time right with it. Just unzip your Odin tars and put each file in its proper slot.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------

